
Zoe: A new CLI tool for Apache Kafka - wlezzar
https://github.com/adevinta/zoe
======
wlezzar
Hi!

Within Adevinta, we are heavy users of Apache Kafka. We built our own tooling
around it. Recently, we open sourced one of these tools called Zoe. It's a
high level command line tool to easily interact with Kafka. We use it heavily
and it significantly optimized our workflow.

* Checkout the repository at: [https://github.com/adevinta/zoe](https://github.com/adevinta/zoe) where you will find a screen cast that demo the tool. * And the documentation at:[https://adevinta.github.io/zoe/](https://adevinta.github.io/zoe/)

We will soon write an article about it.

Any feedback is welcome : )

